# Heater only works when going faster than city street speed



## Staceydude (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey All, 

We have an 03 Altima 2.5L and the heater "when" working is fantastic. Lately however it will only work when the car is moving at a decent speed. When stopped at a light or stop sign it cools down and blows cold air... when accelerating it heats up again as long as the speed picks up.

I have changed the Thermostat with a Nissan Thermostat and checked all coolant levels etc. The car only has 55000 miles and this is really the only problem we have ever had with it.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------

